# Permanent Residence



## karenvz (Jun 24, 2014)

I came to SA at 11 years old with my parents as a permanent resident, I now need to apply for a new ID Book and I need to take my original PRP with me which has been lost in the last 38 years, someone told me I can apply for a confirmation of permanent residence which then replaces my original certificate/permit, otherwise I have to go through VFS and pay R1450 and wait 8 - 10 months in the meantime I have to keep getting a temporary ID. Does anyone have any idea of how to do this and how long it takes?


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

karenvz said:


> I came to SA at 11 years old with my parents as a permanent resident, I now need to apply for a new ID Book and I need to take my original PRP with me which has been lost in the last 38 years, someone told me I can apply for a confirmation of permanent residence which then replaces my original certificate/permit, otherwise I have to go through VFS and pay R1450 and wait 8 - 10 months in the meantime I have to keep getting a temporary ID. Does anyone have any idea of how to do this and how long it takes?


Hi Karen,unfortunately the turn around time for confirmation of Permanent residence application is same as new PRP application.You need to do the application through VFS online


----------

